# LOST Season 6 - The Beginning of the End.



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_season_6

Due to air stateside on February 2nd, 2010. Guess Sky One will show it from mid/end-February onwards for us.

Wiki article (see link above) quotes executive producers Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse as having "always envisioned Lost as a show with a beginning, middle, and end".

Personally, I have very high hopes for this being 18 episodes of some quality, near-cinematic television.

Thoughts? Hopes? Fears?

There are no spoilers, etc. here...but feel free to put your predictions in early and collect some kudos for surprises, character and plot twists, etc...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm just looking forward to finally (probably) getting some answers after investing so much time in watching the previous 5 seasons!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't fucking wait

4 and 5 were fucking class


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2009)

After a floppy first series and a near pointless 2 and 3 it got much better. The last series was a whole lot of fun. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

First series was awesome, 2 and 3 were indeed a bit shit, but 4/5 were fucking amazing


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't wait for it! Flash Forward would so love to be Lost but it's pants, really.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

In the Wiki-article, it mentions:

"Lindelof has stated that the producers had a direct hand in the production of the season six promotional poster that was first displayed at Comic-Con, and that everything in it is intentional; he also made a reference to the Abbey Road cover in connection to the poster"

Has anyone seen this poster? Got links to it?

I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 30, 2009)

still think it this 



> still think this all from Hugo imagination from the drug he get at mental hospital


 or that he writing a book


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> still think it this
> 
> or that he writing a book



Oh gawd, I hope not - that would be such a cop out


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was going to start a thread on this earlier but you gone beat me to it  

Im really looking forward to this , i just hope to god they dont fuck it up


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> In the Wiki-article, it mentions:
> 
> "Lindelof has stated that the producers had a direct hand in the production of the season six promotional poster that was first displayed at Comic-Con, and that everything in it is intentional; he also made a reference to the Abbey Road cover in connection to the poster"
> 
> ...




##http://darkufo.blogspot.com/2009/07/season-6-final-season-poster.html


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> I was going to start a thread on this earlier but you gone beat me to it
> 
> Im really looking forward to this , i just hope to god they dont fuck it up



Naturally, whatever ending they go with - won't make everyone happy.

Sopranos - ambiguous
The Shield - downbeat
BSG - jaw dropping
The Wire - holy crap; I can't remember


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i quietly have faith , the way they got the 70's Dharma stuff into it with the time flashes made me realises that my hopes that the major stuff was planned out might not be that unrealistic.

Im not too sure about jacob and the other fella tho , might get a wee bit spiritual / relgious for my liking


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> i quietly have faith , the way they got the 70's Dharma stuff into it with the time flashes made me realises that my hopes that the major stuff was planned out might not be that unrealistic.
> 
> Im not too sure about jacob and the other fella tho , might get a wee bit spiritual / relgious for my liking



If the other fella is Lock & he's back from the dead, I guess that means Jacob will be back...


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> I was going to start a thread on this earlier but you gone beat me to it
> 
> Im really looking forward to this , i just hope to god they dont fuck it up



Cheers for the link - I couldn't believe that the thread hadn't been started by someone else. I spent fifteen minutes looking for one, cuh!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

maybe jacob will come back as a character that has died or will die at the beginning of the season and take over his body. Then i will get confused


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> maybe jacob will come back as a character that has died or will die at the beginning of the season and take over his body. Then i will get confused



Hrrrmm. Charlie?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

hmm you may be on to something considering Jacob gave Hurley Charlies guitar case in the finale of last season.....


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> hmm you may be on to something considering Jacob gave Hurley Charlies guitar case in the finale of last season.....



Oh.

You might have that on the nose, my friend.

That's all Jacob did in S5 - move around, placing objects in the right place and time.

I like that.

Next...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2009)

Can't wait for this. 4 and 5 were fucking great


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes.  I do think things inevitably tend to be ended poorly.  I expect disappointment, good as the last series series were (And I rate The Constant as possibly the finest 40 minutes of television I've ever seen)


----------



## Santino (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm watching series 5 all day today on Sky2.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

As long as it's not all a dream, I'm sure I'll be satisfied. One thing for sure; there's nothing else like it. I reckon it even out weirds Twin Peaks - and what a mad ending that had.

Oooh, that reminds me. The ending of Sapphire & Steel. Wow


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

Twin Peaks was a bit Trying To Be Weird like everything else by Lynch.  Lost is weird in a much more pop-culture kind of way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2009)

jer said:


> BSG - jaw dropping. . .


. . . ly crap.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ly crap.



Christ, I must stop following you round agreeing with you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2009)

jer said:


> Oooh, that reminds me. The ending of Sapphire & Steel. Wow



Now that was good!! That whole last adventure is as exciting as adventure one isn't.


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

jer said:


> As long as it's not all a dream, I'm sure I'll be satisfied. One thing for sure; there's nothing else like it. I reckon it even out weirds Twin Peaks - and what a mad ending that had.
> 
> Oooh, that reminds me. The ending of Sapphire & Steel. Wow



I wondered if anyone would bring up Twin Peaks.

I had a major problem with that series (and the second season as a whole).

Now, after almost twenty years of rational argument, I can see that Lynch was pushed into a corner by the network and never got to fully develop the idea. Not in the fashion that ABC have allowed Lindelof and Cuse.

Although, IIRC the abc exec that signed off the multi-million pount pilot for Lost got the push, didn't he?


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> I'm watching series 5 all day today on Sky2.



Yay!

I got the box set for Chrimbo...and I'm now working out how to re-watch the series so that it segues nicely into the start of Season 6 on Sky.

Nice.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> Yay!
> 
> I got the box set for Chrimbo...and I'm now working out how to re-watch the series so that it segues nicely into the start of Season 6 on Sky.
> 
> Nice.



Do you know how to pronounce that word?  Segues I mean?

I was genuinely blown away when I found out


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Do you know how to pronounce that word?  Segues I mean?
> 
> I was genuinely blown away when I found out



Segg Ways?

No?


----------



## Santino (Dec 30, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> Yay!
> 
> I got the box set for Chrimbo...and I'm now working out how to re-watch the series so that it segues nicely into the start of Season 6 on Sky.
> 
> Nice.



Start now!


----------



## Santino (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to keep a beady eye on 'Locke' during the finale later and see if he touches anyone.


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> Start now!



Got to get another telly in the house.

Youngest got the Friends Entire Box Set thingy (with like...a hundred gajillion discs in).

Ms. B-mat got Cranford, Something19Centurywith Bodices, Something without Tennant in, and The Naked Gun trilogy (which was from me)...

So its a question of where I'm going to watch it....more than when


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

ohhh my days, people *still *watch this? 

blimey...


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> I'm going to keep a beady eye on 'Locke' during the finale later and see if he touches anyone.



Touches? 

As in that moment in Sixth Sense where you realised that Willis hadn't actually spoken to anyone but the kid for ten or so minutes?

Or have I got the wrong end of the wrong stick?


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ohhh my days, people *still *watch this?
> 
> blimey...



Yup. Room on the couch (in the shed). I have cinnamon popcorn.

?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

no thanks, I aint stupid enough to waste my time on programming with no specific plot.


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> no thanks, I aint stupid enough to waste my time on programming with *no specific plot.*



Hmmm. 

Are you trying to get a rise out of us?


----------



## Santino (Dec 30, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> Touches?
> 
> As in that moment in Sixth Sense where you realised that Willis hadn't actually spoken to anyone but the kid for ten or so minutes?
> 
> Or have I got the wrong end of the wrong stick?



I just noticed that 'Christian Shepherd' couldn't help Locke up when he was injured, and if that's because he's some kind of manifestation of the island, maybe 'Locke' can't touch anything either. Which would explain why he can't kill Jacob.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 30, 2009)

Ohhh so excited about this. It's a bit of a pain having to download it rather than watch on TV but it won't be on in Turkey for ages and I can't wait that long. Finally something worth watching!

I got confused last season and will have to rewatch it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Are you trying to get a rise out of us?



Evidently 

Lost has a plot - all those who wimped out in the early days don't know what they're missing.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure it'll have a massively significant and marvelously epic outcome...

in about 40 years time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm sure it'll have a massively significant and marvelously epic outcome...
> 
> in about 40 years time.



It doesn't have to have a significant outcome - it's all about the journey. And what a journey


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 30, 2009)

jer said:


> It doesn't have to have a significant outcome - it's all about the journey. And what a journey



Here, Here!


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> After a floppy first series and a near pointless 2 and 3 it got much better. The last series was a whole lot of fun. I'm looking forward to it.



I couldn't get into Lost and gave up after the first six episodes. I got bored by the flashbacks, when all I wanted to know what was going on on the island. Since then I've become intrigued by spoilers I've read as to what happens later on. Is there any point in jumping in a Season 4, or would I have no clue what's going on ?


----------



## miss direct (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope there's not too much Jack. Or Kate. Don't like them two much. There are much better characters and it annoys me when it focuses on those two too much.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

Reno said:


> I couldn't get into Lost and gave up after the first six episodes. I got bored by the flashbacks, when all I wanted to know what was going on on the island. Since then I've become intrigued by spoilers I've read as to what happens later on. Is there any point in jumping in a Season 4, or would I have no clue what's going on ?



Hmm. Might be a bit difficult. It's a bit like a jigsaw...


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ohhh my days, people *still *watch this?
> 
> blimey...





tribal_princess said:


> no thanks, I aint stupid enough to waste my time on programming with no specific plot.





tribal_princess said:


> I'm sure it'll have a massively significant and marvelously epic outcome...
> 
> in about 40 years time.



SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING KNOW-NOTHING LAMER !!!! 

GO BACK TO WATCHING HOLLYOAKS YOU PEA BRAINED FUCKING MARON !!!1111111111111


----------



## Epico (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, so to the people that say series 4 and 5 were ace. 

How did you not give up during series 2 and 3? I don't have much patience with TV shows that seem to be tailing off. (See- flashfoward)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Epico said:


> Ok, so to the people that say series 4 and 5 were ace.
> 
> How did you not give up during series 2 and 3? I don't have much patience with TV shows that seem to be tailing off. (See- flashfoward)



Because even tho they were a bit rubbish there was still enough good stuff to keep you hooked

just....


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING KNOW-NOTHING LAMER !!!!
> 
> GO BACK TO WATCHING HOLLYOAKS YOU PEA BRAINED FUCKING MARON !!!1111111111111



oh piss off, I saw about 10 mins of one they had on sky the other day and it was exactly the same fucking shit as series two.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh piss off, I saw about 10 mins of one they had on sky the other day and it was exactly the same fucking shit as series two.



10 mins. You must be an expert on it, then


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

jer said:


> 10 mins. You must be an expert on it, then



I know it was just more of the same bullshit, came to my senses and switched it over. thank christ.

there is only so much you can do with the whole 'oooh we're stuck on an island with weird shit going on' thing, dragging it out this long is taking the piss.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh piss off, I saw about 10 mins of one they had on sky the other day and it was exactly the same fucking shit as series two.



The plot is obviously a bit to complicated for the average "Skins" fan like yourself


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> The plot is obviously a bit to complicated for the average "Skins" fan like yourself



what plot? 'we're stuck on an island'?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

LOST the fucking plot. Literally.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually I'm surprised that there isn't a handbook that accompanies the series called LOST: The Plot.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh piss off, I saw about 10 mins of one they had on sky the other day and it was exactly the same fucking shit as series two.



I'm impressed TP, your attention span seems to be improving with age.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that my dear is quite witty @ tp


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

They could do a spin off show too...

I'm on the LOST island... get me the fuck off it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

or even 

get lost......


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

nah get lost is gonna be the title of the final show init. They'll all get kicked off by 'THE OTHERS' <<< omg that is so fucking mysterious and thrilling I might shit myself.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> that my dear is quite witty @ tp



For a half-wit...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

aww come on its nearly xmas be nice


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I'm impressed TP, your attention span seems to be improving with age.



In serious danger of her IQ catching up with her age


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i think you secretly love it tp and do know what the fuck is going on , i wont tell tho.

oh wait......


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

he really turns into gollum at the end? jesus christ, it's worse than I thought....

bet they are still stuck on that fucking island tho, it's integral to the 'plot'


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

fraid so....



but that is in the alternate time line......


( mark my words!!!! )


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

LOLalternatetimeline


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> he really turns into gollum at the end? jesus christ, it's worse than I thought....
> 
> bet they are still stuck on that fucking island tho, it's integral to the 'plot'





This from someone who thinks a great night in is to sit on the TV and watch the sofa.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> This from someone who thinks a great night in is to sit on the TV and watch the sofa.



I'm disabled, wtf else am I gonna do?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i hope you feel bad young man !!!!

@RD


----------



## dilute micro (Dec 31, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> still think it this
> 
> or that he writing a book



The writers have said it won't have all happened in a snow globe.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Because even tho they were a bit rubbish there was still enough good stuff to keep you hooked
> 
> just....



Yes.


----------



## dilute micro (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> They could do a spin off show too...
> 
> I'm on the LOST island... get me the fuck off it.



It's probably not an island.


----------



## dilute micro (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

We all still don't quite know what it is, but it's not gone the way that was originally thought - this isn't some shit copout about it was all a dream.

I think it may be something incredibly unique.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> Segg Ways?
> 
> No?



To answer this, it is indeed.

Being more of a French background in terms of language study, for years and years I thought it was 'seeg'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking forward to this! I liked 3 & 4 but 5 slipped a little although nowhere near as bad as 2...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

This Place Is death in series 5 is a mindblowing piece of telly though


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

Not on an island in the end eh? This epicness can now only really end if some cunt in a coma who's dreaming the whole thing wakes up which isn't fucking likely anytime soon seeing as they have about 39 more years to keep going over the 'we're stuck on an island' non plot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

It's not a guy in a coma.  It's started to come through in season 5 but it's a vastly more original idea than that


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Not on an island in the end eh? This epicness can now only really end if some cunt in a coma who's dreaming the whole thing wakes up which isn't fucking likely anytime soon seeing as they have about 39 more years to keep going over the 'we're stuck on an island' non plot.



You watch shitty soap operas that are aimed at an audience ten years younger than you, and you got the cheek to go on about the same old storylines being re-hashed over and over ??? 

FAIL 

You wanna chickity-check yo self, before you wrickity-wreck yo self


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

come on now drew, 6 series of being stuck on an island with a bunch of wankers all going on about the mysterious others? don't make me laugh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

TBF Lost is sci fi for wankers who can't handle real sci fi. I managed about three episodes before the site of that fat bloke just made me go 'No time for this shite'

Tune out and drop in to some Heroes or some Stargate Universe. Lost is one massive prick tease of a show. Did nobody learn the lessons of X-Files? If the show is successful the cunts will string you along forever and nevr reveal the ultimate plot-ending truths.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

ohhhh praise thee!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> TBF Lost is sci fi for wankers who can't handle real sci fi. I managed about three episodes before the site of that fat bloke just made me go 'No time for this shite'
> 
> Tune out and drop in to some Heroes or some Stargate Universe. Lost is one massive prick tease of a show. Did nobody learn the lessons of X-Files? If the show is successful the cunts will string you along forever and nevr reveal the ultimate plot-ending truths.



Lost is vastly better than Heroes.  Trust me.

I will checkout Stargate though, was always put off by the film but have heard it's much better


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> TBF Lost is sci fi for wankers who can't handle real sci fi. I managed about three episodes before the site of that fat bloke just made me go 'No time for this shite'
> 
> Tune out and drop in to some Heroes or some Stargate Universe. Lost is one massive prick tease of a show. Did nobody learn the lessons of X-Files? If the show is successful the cunts will string you along forever and nevr reveal the ultimate plot-ending truths.



Heroes is a huge steaming turd yet in the same vein.

Lost is ultimate TV.  

I couldn't give a fuck whether I find out in the end, it's all about the journey it takes you on.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

Thing is, Heroes did start out fucking awesome.  And then got shitter after series one.  Whereas Lost is just a proper trip into trip city


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Lost is vastly better than Heroes.  Trust me.
> 
> I will checkout Stargate though, was always put off by the film but have heard it's much better



Stargate Universe.

Stargate SG1 the TV series is maaaad long and is very good in a sort of throwaway Star Trek TNG style. Worth the time. Stargate Atlantis is utter gash.

SG Universe is a very different beast. Darker and more nuanced. Plus it has Robert Carlyle as the science bod. He channels Begbie quit e a bit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Thing is, Heroes did start out fucking awesome.  And then got shitter after series one.  Whereas Lost is just a proper trip into trip city



Heroes has returned to form with the Redemption episodes. Yes it went gash, but it has come back from that to be good once more.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Stargate Universe.
> 
> Stargate SG1 the TV series is maaaad long and is very good in a sort of throwaway Star Trek TNG style. Worth the time. Stargate Atlantis is utter gash.
> 
> SG Universe is a very different beast. Darker and more nuanced. Plus it has Robert Carlyle as the science bod. He channels Begbie quit e a bit.



word


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Heroes has returned to form with the Redemption episodes. Yes it went gash, but it has come back from that to be good once more.



OK, I shall take my cue from the Crown Prince of Geek, and download some of Stargate and the new Heroes


----------



## Santino (Dec 31, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> Touches?
> 
> As in that moment in Sixth Sense where you realised that Willis hadn't actually spoken to anyone but the kid for ten or so minutes?
> 
> Or have I got the wrong end of the wrong stick?





Santino said:


> I just noticed that 'Christian Shepherd' couldn't help Locke up when he was injured, and if that's because he's some kind of manifestation of the island, maybe 'Locke' can't touch anything either. Which would explain why he can't kill Jacob.



Well that theory was bollocks. He kicked Jacob into the fire at the end.


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> word



Please note: Other TV programmes are available. If LOST is not to your liking, please utilise the channel up or down button on your remote control. It is also entirely possible to like another programme without the requirement to ridicule others. We do hope you enjoy the rest of this thread and thank you for flying U75.


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> To answer this, it is indeed.
> 
> Being more of a French background in terms of language study, for years and years I thought it was 'seeg'.



Thank chuff for that. 

Any idea why they ended up calling that motorized scooter the Segway?


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 31, 2009)

Epico said:


> Ok, so to the people that say series 4 and 5 were ace.
> 
> How did you not give up during series 2 and 3? I don't have much patience with TV shows that seem to be tailing off. (See- flashfoward)



My own personal reason for sticking with it - the writing and structure of Lost is very, very good.

The apparent (and not disputed) weaknesses of 2 and 3 were down to a confused sense of direction. I am not fully conversant with the methods of abc executives but I believe that the production team of Lindelof/Cuse/Abrams had always planned out a rough arc for 5 seasons and had to fight against studio pressure (poss. even budgeting problems) during the writer's strikes.

But despite this scheduling/directorial issue, there are still some stand-out scenes from Seasons 2 and 3. Some of the dialogue is very tight, some of the music was brilliant. And it's those flashes that kept the hopes up. That it would come good, that it would deliver.

That's why, I believe, the fans of the show rave *so* much about Seasons 4 and 5. I might be wide of the mark but I would own up to the fact that I felt vindicated in sticking with it, and possibly view 4 and 5 with 'Rose-tinted' glasses (no pun intended) because of this.

My current support level for Ipswich Town is going through a very elongated "Season 2 and 3" phase. There are moments...I have hope...and here's to the "Season 4 and 5" phase turning up in 2010!

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## dilute micro (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Not on an island in the end eh? This epicness can now only really end if some cunt in a coma who's dreaming the whole thing wakes up which isn't fucking likely anytime soon seeing as they have about 39 more years to keep going over the 'we're stuck on an island' non plot.



IT'S NOT HAPPENING IN A SNOW GLOBE

...so the writers have assured us.

...for what that's worth, but I think they're telling us the truth this time.


If Lost seems "directionless" that's because the writers mean for it to.  The producers have combined eastern and western religions with theoretical physics and philosophy and made a game out of it.  There is a central mystery to the whole thing and millions of fans trying to figure it out before the show ends.  So to win the cat-n-mouse game the producers have to present us with wild goose chases and dead-ends so that we can't guess the ending months before it happens.  

You don't have to know all this physics stuff to get it either.  There are plenty of physicist and whatnot on the internets who will break it down for everyone.  

I think the core mystery will be figured out before the show ends.  And I don't think it will be anything new.  It's probably right in front of us already.


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 31, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> I think the core mystery will be figured out before the show ends.  And I don't think it will be anything new.  It's probably right in front of us already.



It will be monumentally beautiful.


----------



## dilute micro (Dec 31, 2009)

ftr,

I don't think the island is an island or even on earth.  I think it is a nexus of sorts between the light half of the universe and the dark half.  We've seen hints to this the whole time - like Desmond sailing away from it and the first land he sees is the island again.  For some reason each side, light and dark,  wants control of it and judging from the last episode there is a 3rd party that wants the island or something to do with the island.

I've been away from it all since the last show so I might be behind.  I need to get caught up on the latest.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2009)

Epico said:


> Ok, so to the people that say series 4 and 5 were ace.
> 
> How did you not give up during series 2 and 3?



I didn't, I switched off. I caught a snatch of 4 later (I think half way though) and saw that it had sorted itself out (considerably). Now if only they would kill that party of five guy off and that daft skinny woman.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 31, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> IT'S NOT HAPPENING IN A SNOW GLOBE
> 
> ...so the writers have assured us.
> 
> ...



Good post!


----------



## Brinxmat (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> nah get lost is gonna be the title of the final show init. They'll all get kicked off by '*THE OTHERS*' <<< omg that is so fucking mysterious and thrilling I might shit myself.



What...Eric Sykes and Fionnula Flanagan?

(Actually FF isn't on the island, but in the series. How cool is that?)


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 4, 2010)

New (ish) Promo

Still no new footage though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2010)

the writers have said they want no new footage shown until the season starts , cos it might give something away...


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 4, 2010)

They know the analytical fandom are closing in.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 25, 2010)

any one got a link to one of those series recap episodes?


----------



## Santino (Jan 25, 2010)

Apparently there'll be one on Sky the same evening as the first new episode. 



Assuming that you're watching it on Sky.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 25, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> any one got a link to one of those series recap episodes?



Try this:

five-seasons-of-lost-in-eight-minutes-video:

link

and the crash in realtime:


----------



## Structaural (Jan 25, 2010)

8 days to go...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> the writers have said they want no new footage shown until the season starts , cos it might give something away...



Out of all the new promos, one new shot (albeit a damn cool one) - 



Spoiler: first released image from S6


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Santino said:


> Apparently there'll be one on Sky the same evening as the first new episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that you're watching it on Sky.



of course not. I am not that patient. 
its on 3 days earlier on american tv


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Out of all the new promos, one new shot (albeit a damn cool one) -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: first released image from S6




yeah saw that the 'other' ( pun ho ho  ) day.....


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 26, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah saw that the 'other' ( pun ho ho  ) day.....



 oh my.  don't bring tp back with stuff like that.  

we have to look normal.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> oh my.  don't bring tp back with stuff like that.
> 
> we have to look normal.



"udders! udders!"


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## dilute micro (Jan 30, 2010)

Minor spoiler in this article but not what I quoted. 



> "Not everything will be answered, so there will be people who are upset," Cuse added. But "to explain everything ... would be a mistake. Hopefully it will be a healthy cocktail of answers, character resolution and some surprises."



http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sho...-get-ready-to-scratch-your-heads-america.html


If the whispers mystery isn't answered I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2010)

Gah they are going to go all battlestar galactica ending on our arses.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Gah they are going to go all battlestar galactica ending on our arses.



That wouldn't be a bad thing if you ask me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That wouldn't be a bad thing if you ask me.



I mean leaving loads of seemingly important questions and plot-lines unanswered and unfinished or insignificant. The characters make loads of dumb moves and ridiculous decisions just to tie up the end. 

What was going on in Baltar and sixes heads?
So what was this 'plan' that the cylons had? 
What or who was starbuck and what exactly happened to her? 
Hera? 
So every rebel Cylon died?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2010)

the first 4 minutes are here

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/tvnews.php?id=62771


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmmm



Spoiler: opening scene of S6



That was pretty much footage from the finale of S5, along with an exact repeat of the S1 scenes on the plane.

I get the feeling the clip cuts out just before one of 2 things happen -

1) The plane jolts again, and they re-crash on the island
2) It lands safely at LAX and suddenly we're playing with alternate realities.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 31, 2010)

here is the series 1 footage


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 31, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I mean leaving loads of seemingly important questions and plot-lines unanswered and unfinished or insignificant. The characters make loads of dumb moves and ridiculous decisions just to tie up the end.
> 
> What was going on in Baltar and sixes heads?
> So what was this 'plan' that the cylons had?
> ...



Almost all of that was answered or the answer could be inferred


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 31, 2010)

Really nice monster theory (cut and paste from another forum):



> My theory, briefly stated, is that the monster is a tulpa (a thoughtform brought to life) originally created by Jacob as either a companion or assistant. In the beginning, I believe the monster was a mere puppet, but over a period of time it became more and more independent and grew tired of assisting Jacob in his (to the monster) pointless experiments. The monster eventually came to resent and then hate Jacob, and longed to kill him. But it couldn't - because it was still just a thought of Jacob's brought to life, and would cease to exist if he died. The monster needed a loophole if it wanted to survive its creator. John Locke provided that loophole. By deliberately manipulating events, the monster creating a messianic legend and mystique around Locke. This generated an unprecedented amount of faith and belief among the Hostiles, which was like candy to the monster. When the time came to assume Locke's form, the monster was able to draw on all the hope and belief the Hostiles had in Locke. At that moment, the monster cut the cord binding it to Jacob and became a real entity in its own right. Jacob could be killed, by the monster or a selected dupe, and the monster would still survive on its own. The monster had found its loophole.


----------



## al (Jan 31, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Really nice monster theory (cut and paste from another forum):



hmmm - interesting, I like...


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 31, 2010)

That's cool. Do you reckon we'll have real timeline/new timeline scenes instead of flashbacks/flashforwards?


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jan 31, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> here is the series 1 footage




Is that someone falling out of the overhead locker at 2.01?


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah it seems to make good sense.  It's not my theory - it's from someone on a lost board.  

I've never thought much about the monster.  I sort of shoved it off to the side as if it wasn't that important to the big picture.  

So according to this theory - the monster has taken control of the island.  I'm still not sure who "they" are when Jacob told the monster that "they're coming".  If this theory is right and the monster can exist without Jacob then what will happen - now that they have, I should say, - the Ajira Flight 316 bunch show Locke's body and taking away the people's faith in him?  Maybe the monster can exist on its own now.  Who are the Ajira people?  I took it that they were who Jacob was referring to.  My impression was that they are another faction wanting control of the island - a faction we haven't been properly introduced to yet.  They could be the whispers.  If you read the whisper transcripts you can see the whispers talk as if they need help or have some stake in what's going on.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 31, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> That's cool. Do you reckon we'll have real timeline/new timeline scenes instead of flashbacks/flashforwards?



if it is a new time line, they better have done it well. i will not be best pleased with 5 series being thrown away..


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 31, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> if it is a new time line, they better have done it well. i will not be best pleased with 5 series being thrown away..



Well this is JJ Abrams we're talking about...


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 31, 2010)

I want to believe we're dealing with separate realms of the universe - one that we see and one that we don't see and the island is a gateway or a nexus.  At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I mean leaving loads of seemingly important questions and plot-lines unanswered and unfinished or insignificant. The characters make loads of dumb moves and ridiculous decisions just to tie up the end.
> 
> What was going on in Baltar and sixes heads?
> So what was this 'plan' that the cylons had?
> ...



You couldn't figure out who Starbuck was?!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 31, 2010)

Lost.S06E01.Cam.Real.Flash.Zapp

if you are desperate


----------



## DogorKat? (Jan 31, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Lost.S06E01.Cam.Real.Flash.Zapp
> 
> if you are desperate


Watched that today  Sound is really shit and can not be made out at all in some scenes.

But it was truly epic.  Can't wait till Wed when I can watch the second half.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2010)

DogorKat? said:


> Watched that today  Sound is really shit and can not be made out at all in some scenes.
> 
> But it was truly epic.  Can't wait till Wed when I can watch the second half.




I half watched it earlier but am not going to think too much about it til weds when part 2 is shown as well......


----------



## Structaural (Jan 31, 2010)

Can you cunts spoiling BSG use the fucking spoiler tag, you fucks!


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 31, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Well this is JJ Abrams we're talking about...



Abrams has had next to fuck-all to do with Lost since the Pilot episode (and a season or two's worth of plot threads)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You couldn't figure out who Starbuck was?!




You could? Go on then, who or what was she? The official line from the writers themselves is for the viewer to interpret / decide whatever starbuck was / meant to them. Bollocks cop out like the rest of it. I hope none of them ever writes a book.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Can you cunts spoiling BSG use the fucking spoiler tag, you fucks!



Don't worry, the writers didn't even bother spoiling any of their mysteries in the actual programme so we won't be giving too much away.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 31, 2010)

Anybody want to take a last minute stab at the last official Lost poster?

Miles is standing with a bunch of dead people.
Jack and Hurley are standing closest in the foreground. 
Locke is modeling some trousers.
Charlie, Juliet, Ben, Sawyer, and Michael have their arms crossed like they're anxious to get this over with.
Claire is creepy as ever.
Bernard and Rose look like they don't want to be here at all. 

http://www.pastapadre.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/losts6poster.jpg


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> You could? Go on then, who or what was she? The official line from the writers themselves is for the viewer to interpret / decide whatever starbuck was / meant to them. Bollocks cop out like the rest of it. I hope none of them ever writes a book.



She was cleary an avatar, the rep of God...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> She was cleary an avatar, the rep of God...



Clearly you say? The people who wrote the bloody thing didn't know, so I don't understand how it can be so clear to you. 

Also, that's a shit interpretation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Clearly you say? The people who wrote the bloody thing didn't know, so I don't understand how it can be so clear to you.
> 
> Also, that's a shit interpretation.



Ok big shot what's your interpretation?!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok big shot what's your interpretation?!



Big shot!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok big shot what's your interpretation?!



I want the writers of my stories to have a clear idea of what they have written and where it is going. What is the point of building up a great big mystery only to let the audience write the end however the fuck they like. Do that and you will get all sorts of weirdoes posting about 'avatars of god' on message boards and the like. 
All those cliffhangers where just as big cliffhangers for the writers who clearly hadn't the foggiest idea where anything was going.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 31, 2010)

Youuuu baastards...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 1, 2010)

Starts tomorrow! (in the US and Canada anyway). 3 hour season premier, dunno if that includes the recap.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah its a 1 hour recap then 2 hour special.......


----------



## Structaural (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder how quick it'll turn up on torrents/usenet...

Good interview with the writers/producers:
link

they admit the shitty episodes and it being down to the networks wanting the filler...


> THR: Looking back, is there anything you would have done differently?
> 
> Cuse: The journey had to be the way it was. We both feel no regrets. The meaning only becomes clear in hindsight, and we're still on that journey so the meaning is not yet complete.
> 
> Lindelof: Look, it would be nice to look back and say, "We love every episode of 'Lost,' and every episode turned out the way we wanted it to." There are shitty episodes of "Lost" that we wish we had never written. But had we not written them we would be in a different situation now, because we ran out of ideas, we stalled, then the network realized what we had been saying from early on -- that "Lost" needed an end date. And now here we are six years later on broadcast with a show that is -- not what it once was [in the ratings] -- but still performing, and we're ending it on our own terms because we had shitty episodes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

if its anything like any other show about an hour after its shown or you can usually sream it about the same time from the usual suspects


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

So no new episode tomorrow then?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 1, 2010)

Day after for us SK, it airs at 8pm EST which is 1am/2am over here.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 1, 2010)

Friday on Sky1 in this country


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Day after for us SK, it airs at 8pm EST which is 1am/2am over here.



So we can stream it online on Weds?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadken said:


> So we can stream it online on Weds?



oh yes!


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 1, 2010)

Structaural said:


> they admit the shitty episodes and it being down to the networks wanting the filler...



Yeah but had the show been only 2 seasons long they'd have shortchanged it.


----------



## DogorKat? (Feb 1, 2010)

New abc official promo:
http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2010/02/lost-season-6-new-promo-with-even-more.html#axzz0eFd9mlDv

"I promise I'll tell you everything"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

someone else who frequents dark ufo i see


----------



## Structaural (Feb 1, 2010)

DogorKat? said:


> New abc official promo:
> http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2010/02/lost-season-6-new-promo-with-even-more.html#axzz0eFd9mlDv
> 
> "I promise I'll tell you everything"



First promo I've let myself see, that looks mental!. So we're going to be watching this until about June I guess...


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

Structaural said:


> oh yes!



Oh God, I just made plans for Wednesday with my most neurotic mate who crumbles into an existential black hole if I ever cancel on her.  I am going to cancel on her.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Oh God, I just made plans for Wednesday with my most neurotic mate who crumbles into an existential black hole if I ever cancel on her.  I am going to cancel on her.



Bear in mind the time difference, the episode won't start in the US until approx 1-2am Thursday here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

what ? 

ok lost is being shown tomorrow at 9pm in the states which means it will be 1-2am here ( weds morning ) , Thursday has nowt to do with it 


So unless Sadken watches it before work ( as i have been known too  , then he will be blowing his mate out )


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Bear in mind the time difference, the episode won't start in the US until approx 1-2am Thursday here.



Cheers!  Thank God for that then.  Nah, I won't watch it before work; I'll use the carrot/stick method to get me through the day on Thursday.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Cheers!  Thank God for that then.  Nah, I won't watch it before work; I'll use the carrot/stick method to get me through the day on Thursday.




but it will be streaming/ torrented from Wednesday morning!!!!!

blimey theres enough timeline confusion with the program before you lot get involved


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 1, 2010)

"I'll tell you everything"  - yeah right.  

I'm finding that I'm becoming a Jackite.  I think he's the one. 

Something bad better happen to Kate dammit.  We've had to put up with her long enough.  If not all these years have been wasted.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 1, 2010)

Shut up. IlovesKate


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2010)

My bad, hadn't even checked the day as I assumed it had always been Wednesday nights in the US.

I'm waiting for Friday and Sky1HD, just have to avoid this thread...


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh God it's all SO CONFUSING!!!!


HATE Jack, LOVE Sawyer.  Wanna BANG Kate.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I want to get the 720p download on Wednesday - might have to wait a few more hours...

I wish I had the whole series to watch back to back, like I watched the Wire and am currently watching BSG, it's going to be painful all these cliffhangers, I bet they have loads of two weeks pauses as well.


You're going to make a girl cry SadKen...


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

Structaural said:


> You're going to make a girl cry SadKen...



Thass my M.O, baby


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Something bad better happen to Kate dammit.



I vote death. PLeeeese. 
And off that party of five wuss as well while the writers are at it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

i want Jack and Kate to have some kind of torture pron death


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 2, 2010)

2 sneak peaks form LA-X here

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/lost/lost-video-sneak-peek-watch-tw-34148.aspx


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 2, 2010)

Pushing mirror-matter theory as usual.  On the part of Jacob/Esau however I like the theory that has the new Locke as the smoke monster.  There are better explanations for other minor elements but whatever the case mirror matter on the whole is solid.

http://mirrormattermoon.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-12-06T12:07:00-05:00&max-results=1


some predictions...


> For many varied reasons, the apparent detonation will fail to prevent the construction of the Swan, and Jack and friends will be teleported to 2007.
> 
> As many people suspect, Richard will arrive with Magnus Hanso on the Black Rock. Although Magnus will die, Alvar will eventually be born on the island, leave, and later push for the creation of DHARMA. This lineage is important as it establishes a dark counterpart (Alvar) to the leader of the light/faith side.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't forget Spoiler code.
no # - [#Spoiler=Question] [/Spoiler]

 leaves eztv page open


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloody Lost, spent hours last night, watching old episodes and reading theories. So I guess the leader of the others is considered a reincarnation of the captain of the Black Rock (Magnus) - Locke's inherent military-ness could come from that possibility...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2010)

Love that mirror matter page, I think when this starts I'm going to give up on theory sites, they're going to get more and more accurate.
Sad I am, going to leave an RSS usenet downloader on all night to grab it. No work at the moment, which is crap, but it has its good side.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 2, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Love that mirror matter page, I think when this starts I'm going to give up on theory sites, they're going to get more and more accurate.
> Sad I am, going to leave an RSS usenet downloader on all night to grab it. No work at the moment, which is crap, but it has its good side.



From the sound of people who've already seen the opener we're going to get hit with hard with some doozies.  I guess it'll challenge anybody's theories and predictions.  I have to imagine the producers have that in mind.  It'd be total fail for them to come all this way just to hand it over to us in slow motion.  

I'll probably do the same thing and stay away from theory sites.  I've not even looked at spoiler conversations and don't plan to.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2010)

/geek/ Cool you can set up a complex search in Newzbin and then export that as an RSS feed into Sabnzbd+, very nice. Can search for 'lost' '6x' and x264 only../geek


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 2, 2010)

the end is the best


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2010)

'not penny's boat'


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2010)

First hour has been leaked, fans wait....

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i8decb5ca03594f570ac6d77a6e4b2d74


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 3, 2010)

40 minutes till the recap show starts! Yipee!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok. One hour in. Well, that made NO sense whatsoever! Or did it? Mwahahaha!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2010)

Re-cap available to stream and download from here http://stagevu.com/video/twptejcsjoaj


----------



## Structaural (Feb 3, 2010)

6am here, Just watched ep 1, still waiting for 2 to come down the pipe, good cure for insomnia, come on!

Better try napping...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2010)

episode 1 - http://stagevu.com/video/pwburpwvocoy
episode 2 - http://stagevu.com/video/wcplxohsufbw

stream or download


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2010)

When you say ep1 and 2 is that 6.0 and 6.1 or was their two episodes. I only ask because PB only has ep1 which strikes me as odd.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 3, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When you say ep1 and 2 is that 6.0 and 6.1 or was their two episodes. I only ask because PB only has ep1 which strikes me as odd.



from what i can tell they are 6x01 and 6x02 but look at the file size as the one in d/loaidng at is both together running at 1hr 20 mins ish


----------



## al (Feb 3, 2010)

anyone know of any nice high res versions floating about?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 3, 2010)

you vcan stream it in 720 p from here 

http://www.ninjavideo.net/cat/2273

you have to download the divx plug in first but its quite safe


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> episode 1 - http://stagevu.com/video/pwburpwvocoy
> episode 2 - http://stagevu.com/video/wcplxohsufbw


Ta for this one down other one 5 minuets to go

edit: #:\DL\wcplxohsufbw.avi could not be saved, because an unknown error occurred - *FFS *


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok is it time to start a spoilers thread yet ?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 3, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> ok is it time to start a spoilers thread yet ?



Give it till tomorrow I reckon, most people would probably have seen it by then


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 3, 2010)

well i've watched them. pretty good.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 3, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> ok is it time to start a spoilers thread yet ?



use the Spoiler code.

25 minuets in But now someone has decided to start hoovering !


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 3, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Ok. One hour in. Well, that made NO sense whatsoever! Or did it? Mwahahaha!



At least now we know what road we're on.  A few big questions were answered.



Spoiler:  must be said



Getting into a cab with Creepy Claire would have made me jump out of my skin.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 3, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> 25 minuets in But now someone has decided to start hoovering !



Do you live in a cardboard box?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoiler: episode 1 ending



Well that looks like that going to be the ending of last episode





> Do you live in a cardboard box?


no the eastwing of house but once them maids start hoovering can hardly hear self think.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 3, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Spoiler: episode 1 ending
> 
> 
> 
> Well that looks like that going to be the ending of last episode





Spoiler: episode 1 ending



what if the 'big clue' in the pilot episode _is_ that Jack's pupils were dilated?  That suggests coming from darkness to light.  Until there is evidence in the show that proves m/m theory wrong I still believe that we're dealing with 2 sides of the universe - a dark half and a light half.  It looks like alternate realities are in fact true - Hurley confidently described himself as lucky and didn't seem sarcastic.  Locke went on an outback.  Everybody looks different, facial hair etc..  I'm wondering what if these two are the same - a dark reality and a light reality?  The smoke monster (Flocke) wants to get back to the dark side of the universe.  It looks as if he's been stranded like everybody else. 

OTOH - Jack looked like he sensed something wasn't right on the plane (and his bleeding neck).  He was like "wtf am I doing here".  If there has always been alt realities then why should Jack act the way he did?  What happened to Desmond?  Why would the writers make an issue out of Desmond apparently vanishing on the plane?  Jack seemed to recognize Desmond but this doesn't mean anything in itself since alt realities can be similar.  In both realities they met in LA while jogging up the steps.

So has reality been spliced?  If so it has to be done long before the initial crash on the island.  My thoughts were that both realities might need to connect and Jack might be the one in the alternate reality to realize that.  Now if going back to the island was a hard sell before...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoiler: Damon and Carlton on the series premier



http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/02/02/lost-premiere-damon-carlton/



This only spoils those who haven't seen the premier, part1 and 2 not those who've seen it.


Great start anyway, top stuff.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow.  That interview may have answered it.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 3, 2010)

Grabbing 720p versions of eps 1 & 2 now. I love Rapidshare


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 3, 2010)

well i really enjoyed that , so many more questions......


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 3, 2010)

OK first episode watched and all I am thinking is WTF.

Now time for ep 2!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 3, 2010)

OK that was a double dose of WTF. Roll on next week


----------



## maomao (Feb 3, 2010)

I've downloaded S06E00 and S06E01, both 40 minutish files. Am I missing one here or am I up to date?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you'd be missing 02 then. Isn't 00 the recap?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah. 40 mins is about right - they played a 4 minute ad every 7 minutes when it was broadcast. Ah the joys of downloading


----------



## Sunray (Feb 3, 2010)

100,000 people on the torrent I am using.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoiler: interesting - didn't notice this at the time



*Sun Kwon and Jin Kwo*n
_Original timeline_: Sun and Jin are unhappily married. After an aborted escape attempt, Sun joins Jin in boarding Oceanic Flight 815 for their planned vacation/business trip to Los Angeles, wherein Jin was to deliver a watch for Sun's father, Mr. Paik. Both Sun and Jin are wearing their wedding rings.
_Flashsideways timeline_: Sun and Jin are not married. Sun is called Ms. Paik, not Mrs. Kwon, by the customs officer at LAX. Neither Jin nor Sun are wearing wedding rings. Sun also does not appear to understand English.
^^ I don't agree with the last part, I reckon she knew english 'No........english'


from here:



Spoiler: !



http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Differences_between_flashsideways_timeline_and_original_timeline


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree.  She does.

It's fun to see all these old mysteries starting to fall into order.



Spoiler: like



Whatever has the island submerged in the new timeline is bound to explain why the Black Rock was stranded far inland in the original timeline.  The state of the island in the new timeline is a huge key to unlocking lots of questions like the importance of Aaron in the original timeline.


----------



## al (Feb 3, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Grabbing 720p versions of eps 1 & 2 now. I love Rapidshare



linky?

my torrents seem to be moving unbelievably slowly...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler: not just a moment



heh so when Kate bumped into Jack, it wasn't just a deja vu moment, but she was stealing his pen! used later in the toilet and the reason he couldn't find his when helping Charlie. I didn't notice that at first.
Interesting that they all seem to have subconcious memories of being on the island. Locke and his walkabout - describes exactly what he was doing on the island, Boone saying 'I'll want to be with you if the plane goes down' (which he was when he died on island), Charlie saying 'i should be dead' (cos he is on island), Rose saying to Jack 'let it go', Jack being all faithful (nothings irreversable) and Hurley thinking he's blessed rather than cursed etc...


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Spoiler: not just a moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: just thinking out loud



Jack in the very first scene was totally giving a "wtf" vibe.  It was too obvious.  He had a cut on his neck that he didn't seem to know where it came from.  He was sensing something didn't fit. 

Juliet knew the bomb worked, so Miles says.  We have to take "it worked" to mean the bomb.  The whole point of the bomb was to reset everything back to 'no crash'.  But how the hell could she know it did that?  How could she be aware of the other timeline and has the other timeline always been there?  If it's always there anyway then why would she say it worked?  It technically wouldn't have worked if in the new timeline it was never possible.

We seem to have a crossing over of information between the two timelines or at least from the original to the new timeline.  I wonder if it can go the other direction.  

The new timeline can't just go its own way off into the sunset.  Something has to interfere.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2010)

On the other hand - 



Spoiler: possible Lost finale



The divergent timelines could allow the creators to have both a happy / sad, or tied up neatly / frustratingly left open ending at the same time, with various characters completing their journeys in the most appropriate timeline.

Doubt they'll actually do this, but would be interesting.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

SO fucking good.  Part of the joy of this series is the fan talk and I am gonna set aside a bit of time at lunch to read all your spoiler speculations.  I actually can't wait!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 4, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Spoiler: just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, I have a theory.



Spoiler: Something



I reckon that the new timeline people will start meeting the "others" from the temple in the new timeline. So really just like alternate, interconnected realities. For what purpose I have no idea. I'm probably totally off the mark!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler: thought



im wondering about sayid , now everyone thought he was dead including the temple nutters but then he came back and everybody freaked , now it seems that flocke tends to appear as dead people , what if he was able to come back as Sayid? maybe thats why they were all freaked.....


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: thought
> 
> 
> 
> im wondering about sayid , now everyone thought he was dead including the temple nutters but then he came back and everybody freaked , now it seems that flocke tends to appear as dead people , what if he was able to come back as Sayid? maybe thats why they were all freaked.....





Spoiler: or  maybe...



maybe Sayid in the new timeline will die, allowing the original one to be alive?  Something like that?  Or maybe the woken up Sayid is Jacob?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

ooh that last bit could well be feasible


----------



## pboi (Feb 4, 2010)

fixfail


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm banking on that, actually.  That's the only way I can make sense of it knowing what we currently know.


----------



## pboi (Feb 4, 2010)

so I watched it last night and rather enjoyed the revelation about locke and ting.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

Good to find out some answers to the BIG questions straight away too.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler: what



what was the thing on the floor which was picked up when locke vanished and smoke monster appeared?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler: floor



a bullet that bounced off Floke a la superman , i think



we really do need a spolier thread now , non ?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 4, 2010)

i  need to watch that bit again with Jacob and the dude on the beach when like the ship was sailing towards them, and he says it always ends the same or something.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

it always ends the same , anything else is progress


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> we really do need a spolier thread now , non ?





Spoiler: answer



yes


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> it always ends the same , anything else is progress



It only ends once, anything else...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

ah ok , that makes far more sense


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Spoiler: or  maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe Sayid in the new timeline will die, allowing the original one to be alive?  Something like that?  Or maybe the woken up Sayid is Jacob?





Spoiler: I agree



at the moment anyway  That redness in the water could represent the blood of Jacob. The Nemesis took the most pious Lostie so maybe Jacob needs to take the most badass and murderous Lostie. Also there's no evidence that the MiB can re-animate a corpse - only pretend to be a corpse. Or Sayid is back! Which I'd probably prefer. 
That dude who plays Locke is good actor i reckon, he makes good faces:







[/QUOTE]

Here's a good representation of the compass through time:


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Well, I have a theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: choices



Some people are proposing that the new timeline is temporary, a bubble reality.  They think it was spawned by the bomb or something and it will eventually burst and disappear.  I don't buy it.  I think the arguments in favor of it are that we're stuck with the island underwater and nobody knows anything about the island - it essentially doesn't exist to the characters - unless as you say the Others come into play.  But how would the Others find any significance with the old crew?  Also it appears that things in the new timeline are disappearing - Desmond, coffin, suitcase of knives.

Another theory is the new timeline is actually the end of the show.  It's the same original timeline but we're awaiting a trigger event that makes it happen.  I don't buy this one either.  For one thing the writers have said the timelines are separate. 


The island being underwater in the new reality does give us a reason for why the ship The Black Rock was beached far inland in the old reality.  It could be some natural phenomena with the island.



I think that the two timelines are independent realities that have always existed.  I think we're dealing with 2 sides of the universe, 2 realities - a light one and a dark one.  I know I'm making a big jump in combining the realities with the yin/yang.  We certainly have two sides of everything, a light and dark one and we have 2 realities (that we know) but it doesn't have to be true that they are each the same. 

I think the smoke monster is from the dark reality.  He was imprisoned on the island for some reason and seems to want no part of it.  Jacob, otoh, believes in some higher purpose with the island.  The smoke monster doesn't seem to be evil at all and neither does Jacob.  Jacob believes in changing something stepwise by bring pawns to the island which the monster thinks is futile.  The monster seems to believe that the light side is hopeless and there's nothing good of it (his discussions with Ben). In season 5 he said, _"you're still trying to prove me wrong"_ to Jacob.  _"They come, fight, they destroy, they corrupt......it always ends the same"_  Jacob responds that, _"It only ends once. Anything that happens before that is just progress."_  What ends? A game of backgammon?  

If Jacob and the monster are counterparts in respects to each others worlds what could Jacob be up to?  Is Jacob trying to reach a nirvana and trying to prove to the monster it can be done?  I had always assumed that Jacob and the monster were competing for a single goal but Jacob seems like a one man Dharma Initiative and the monster simply wants to go home.  If the island is a nexus between the two realities what would Jacob get by oneupping the dark half?

I know I'm making a huge assumption about the other reality being the dark half of the universe but the show did present us with opposites just as we'd expect.  But why would Jack's neck bleed if the new reality is independent of the original?  Could it be that the plane was in proximity to the nexus where the Oceanic crash occurred?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i  need to watch that bit again with Jacob and the dude on the beach when like the ship was sailing towards them, and he says it always ends the same or something.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler: small thing



Notice that we only saw Jack's neck wound in the mirror, man..


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 4, 2010)

Cheers, but

This video contains content from ABC, who has decided to block it in your country.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: thought
> 
> 
> 
> im wondering about sayid , now everyone thought he was dead including the temple nutters but then he came back and everybody freaked , now it seems that flocke tends to appear as dead people , what if he was able to come back as Sayid? maybe thats why they were all freaked.....





Spoiler: Sayid



The smoke doesn't possess dead bodies, it mimics dead people. So I think that's not likely. I think they're setting up Sayid for summat religious, because he was a self-confessed sinner who was 'baptised', died and returned to life. I guess it's ironic because he's the Muslim character.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: dispute to previous spoiler



I thought it was the bullet that they shot John with, which they then found on the floor, i.e. it didnt hurt him


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

@ stigmata

ah ok  that makes sense , was being a bit thick there , very tired this am


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Spoiler: dispute to previous spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the bullet that they shot John with, which they then found on the floor, i.e. it didnt hurt him



um isnt that what i said ( i know im slow this morning but.....

( Floke = fake locke...  )


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Spoiler: Sayid
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke doesn't possess dead bodies, it mimics dead people. So I think that's not likely. I think they're setting up Sayid for summat religious, because he was a self-confessed sinner who was 'baptised', died and returned to life. I guess it's ironic because he's the Muslim character.






Spoiler: Sayid



oh yeah - check his jesus pose when he entered the temple. Interesting that he was in all black under his overalls to...
Anyone else notice that Miles makes Black Smoke type noises when he uses his power - maybe his power comes from the MiB and Hurley's from Jacob. As hurley can talk to dead people, but Miles can only access the memories of dead people, like the MiB... just a thought, I like Miles, he's a funny character.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> um isnt that what i said ( i know im slow this morning but.....
> 
> ( Floke = fake locke...  )



'Smock' is the new name I think.  But I wouldn't say it to his face.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: thought
> 
> 
> 
> im wondering about sayid , now everyone thought he was dead including the temple nutters but then he came back and everybody freaked , now it seems that flocke tends to appear as dead people , what if he was able to come back as Sayid? maybe thats why they were all freaked.....





Spoiler: but...



When the monster became Locke it just took his shape, it didn't actually posess his body.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Spoiler: Sayid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember Sayid was wearing that peculiar purple shirt last season.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler: but...
> 
> 
> 
> When the monster became Locke it just took his shape, it didn't actually posess his body.



yeah this is being discussed on the spoiler thread , im going to take pemanant residency there now

come join us......


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

> That dude who plays Locke is good actor i reckon, he makes good faces:



That scene 
look like Marlon Brando / Colonel Kurtz in Apocalypse Now


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah this is being discussed on the spoiler thread , im going to take pemanant residency there now
> 
> come join us......



A spoiler thread? On my way


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> um isnt that what i said ( i know im slow this morning but.....
> 
> ( Floke = fake locke...  )



I was wandering wtf floke was.


----------



## Brinxmat (Feb 5, 2010)

And we're off and running on Season 6 -

They're back on the plane? wtf


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2010)

I have not got a fucking clue what's going on


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 5, 2010)

No mention of Clare or Michael and whateverhisson was called, despite them supposedly being important. Also, no mention of that woman who lead the guys in the back bit of the plane, whose name I forget, but Michael shot her. Or that woman who fell in love with Hurley who also got shot by Michael.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> No mention of Clare or Michael and whateverhisson was called, despite them supposedly being important. Also, no mention of that woman who lead the guys in the back bit of the plane, whose name I forget, but Michael shot her. Or that woman who fell in love with Hurley who also got shot by Michael.



Ana Luica and Libby respectively. I wonder how many of the absences are deliberate and how many are due to missing actors. The bird who plays Ana Lucia is probably too busy swimming in a lake of Avatar money to bother with telly any more


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, Clare was seen.  But still no Anna Lucia or Libby (thanks ).

I spotted her in Avatar, but I reckon she would still have wanted to come back to Lost, if she hadn't been sacked for bad behaviour. In fact, wasn't that what happened to Libby, too?

Anyway, I am glad that Sayid wasn't dead - he was my eye candy, and it wouldn't have been the same without him.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> I have not got a fucking clue what's going on



The best theory right now, imo, is that in 1977 Juliet set the bomb off but it only neutralized the energy at the Swan site.  The Dharma Initiative is still there.  They survived the effect of the bomb and initiate the whole series of events from season 1 to season 5.  The losties on the island in 1977 jumped again to the present day. A problem with this theory, I thought, was Radzinsky got killed at the site but maybe he survived.

The alternate reality of season 6 is due to the drilling at the Swan site in 1977.  Radzinsky kept on drilling which let the energy escape and caused the island to sink, killing his stupid ass and everybody else.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 6, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, Clare was seen.  But still no Anna Lucia or Libby (thanks ).
> 
> *I spotted her in Avatar, but I reckon she would still have wanted to come back to Lost, if she hadn't been sacked for bad behaviour. In fact, wasn't that what happened to Libby, too?*
> 
> Anyway, I am glad that Sayid wasn't dead - he was my eye candy, and it wouldn't have been the same without him.



Both done for drink driving in Hawaii (where the actors live during filming), apparently quite a few of the cast have been caught.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't cancel any plans for this weeks episode, it's pretty dull and slow moving...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Don't cancel any plans for this weeks episode, it's pretty dull and slow moving...



They always do that at the start of a season though. They hit you with the "OMGZ" then with the "meh" right after. Bastards.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought most of the on island stuff was good , esp the end , the flash sidways ( as with all the flashforwards / backwards ) was agreeably meh but i still love it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 10, 2010)

Given the number of episodes left I don't reckon we'll see too many more filler episodes...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Given the number of episodes left I don't reckon we'll see too many more filler episodes...



I hope not.

This is the *only* TV series that I have followed from start to perceived end. I'll be pretty pissed if it turns out to be shit.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2010)

Help! Can anyone tell me where's a good place to watch the first 2 eps of Lost - preferably streamed, not downloaded. I've tried several places & the quality is just awful - cutting out every 2 minutes. It's driving me mad.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

pretty sure thats what happens when you stream from sites that you dont pay for.

www.casttv.com

try there  its free and I use it when I am working away from home


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2010)

urgh. Thanks. Just tried that site & it still cuts out constantly. Can't bear it. 
Anywhere i can download it from instead? Somewhere free....?


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

you can download it there aswell.

use the zshare link and download it directly.


I wont explain torrents as you probably dont know wtf they are!


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 10, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Given the number of episodes left I don't reckon we'll see too many more filler episodes...



Seemed to me we were supposed to get more out of this one than we did.  Kate and Sawyer gave signs of reverting back to their old selves.  I feel Sawyer's karma coming.    How hard is that one with his rabid comment about Sayid being a torturer.  I'm going to be sad when he gets killed and pissed that Kate IS GOING TO GO THE WHOLE FREAKING SERIES DODGING EVERY BULLET, MONSTER AND BOOBY TRAP.  She's the writer's pet.  They like her character and Lilly's acting ability.  Real women get killed off on the show.  Are we going to see Juliet again?  I've been avoiding the spoilers.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

Kate is an angel.  Was your mouth out


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm liking the Kate love on these boards. There is too much Kate hate. 
I like that she's so squirmy and hell-bent on going her own way, even if its kind of stupid. I can't explain why. I have never liked Juliet, she always seems so self-conscious and meek.  
I also think this season has been a bit "meh" so far. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 11, 2010)

Juliet was way too plastic at least Kate's surgery is a little less text book. 

So, it's *all* about the smoke monsters 

Wicked


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> Kate is an angel.  Was your mouth out



Kate is a pointless bore. 

The worst though is party of jack and his one man misery. I just watched the constant 'ep 5 series 4', it's just daft and annoying when a clearly pointless, clueless and useless jack is the first person someone calls when they are in trouble. 
Ok, if I hurt my leg I might ask Dr Jack for some help, but when you have quantum physicist, survival experts, technicians, and soldiers about why turn to jack to try and figure things out? Has he even shown a track record for doing anything other than going off in a strop?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 11, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Juliet was way too plastic at least Kate's surgery is a little less text book.
> 
> So, it's *all* about the smoke monsters
> 
> Wicked



Kate needs some hips.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I'm liking the Kate love on these boards. There is too much Kate hate.
> I like that she's so squirmy and hell-bent on going her own way, even if its kind of stupid. I can't explain why. I have never liked Juliet, she always seems so self-conscious and meek.
> I also think this season has been a bit "meh" so far. I hope it gets better soon.



She reminds me of Casey Anthony who was hell-bent on going her own stupid way.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 11, 2010)

_the fucking Hoover out again_


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 11, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> She reminds me of Casey Anthony who was hell-bent on going her own stupid way.



Who's Casey Anthony?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 11, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Juliet was way too plastic at least Kate's surgery is a little less text book.
> 
> So, it's *all* about the smoke monsters
> 
> Wicked



Gosh, I thought Juliet was lovely


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Who's Casey Anthony?



This thing.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caylee_Anthony_homicide


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 12, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> This thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




um, ok then.....take your meds today, dm?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 12, 2010)

They're cut from the same cloth.


----------

